# Any Custom Built Rod Builder in VB



## tcvb (Nov 27, 2008)

Looking for someone building Custom Rods in Va Bch.

Thank's


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I've never enjoyed the privelege of throwing one of Wayne Fowlkes masterpieces, but he is on this site often and he makes some mighty perty rods. Maybe one day...... one day!


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Wayne Fowlkes ; one of the best


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Wayne is great, and there are a few others in the area as well. Posting your question over on the rod building forum will get it noticed by more builders, and it won't be as likely to get buried by new market posts.


----------



## gdogfcband (Nov 14, 2004)

*Local ROd builders*

I have rods built by Wayne Fowlkes, Jesse Buky and Ronny Hoggard. All three do nice work and all three are local. 

To get a top notch rod, you start from scratch and have them build to your specs with the blank and hardware you want...with that said, all three are equal builders. IMHO, Jesse Buky makes the nicest looking rods....

If you buy "Custom" rods off the rack from any of them or in a tackle shop...remember, you get what you pay for...and if you buy off the rack, you are NOT buying a custom rod...you are getting a limited production hand built rod...still a good rod...but NOT custom...if you want custom, you need to have them build it for YOU from scratch with the blank, hardware and colors YOU want. YOUR specs.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Call Wayne Fowlkes, Great guy he can hook you up.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, Wayne's work is exceptional! had a rod built for my pops and it looks spectacular! pops will find out how it fishes this summer, after deployment.

i'll be talking to Wayne for a custom job for myself here shortly...


----------



## jagustin1 (May 7, 2007)

*Wayne Fowlkes*

IMHO, Wayne has done all of my rods and been in the business for many years. He'll measure you, offer suggestions to rod designs, build rods to the "spine" and all sorts of things--everything to ensure that you maximize the rod's capabilities and that you are content. If you visit his shop, you'll see some pretty amazing work. He's built rods for a spectrum of people from guys like me to the Presidents of the country, (Notably, George Bush's, both father and son). He has pictures delivering the rods at the Withe House with both Presidents in his shop--neat. I'll PM you his contact number. He is often on the site and can messaged via "wayne_fowlkes."


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

Luis Dasilva


----------

